

Top start-up incubators  - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/funding/top-10-start-up-incubators.html

======
pg
"Every single one of the more than 300 start-ups backed by the US seed fund
has gone on to receive further funding"

I wish this were true, but it isn't. It's been true for the last 2 batches,
thanks to Start Fund and SV Angel, but before that the best we did was 94%.

